# Small USB or MIDI fader controller needed



## synkrotron (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi Peeps 

Now that I am getting into my first real strings library I realise that I could do with a fader thing. I have a controller keyboard that generally meets my needs except that it doesn't have any faders other than the mod wheel and a volume fader, which I think is hard coded to CC7.

I don't really need something much more that four faders. One for each finger. Anything more would be overkill I think.

Budget wise I think £100 would cover it.

I've had a shufty at the Novation Launch Control XL but all those knobs are going to go to waste.

Ideally I just want faders.

I've had a look at the Kenton website and they do not appear to be making the Control Freak anymore and would probably be outside of my budget anyway.


Any ideas?


cheers,

andy


----------



## proxima (Oct 12, 2019)

The Korg nanokontrol still has some knobs, but it seems to be much closer to what you want. My biggest gripe is that the faders could be longer, but it's hard to beat for the price.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 12, 2019)

proxima said:


> The Korg nanokontrol still has some knobs, but it seems to be much closer to what you want. My biggest gripe is that the faders could be longer, but it's hard to beat for the price.



Thanks! I never thought of Korg... That could be just the ticket.

Like you say, the faders could be longer, but there isn't much else out there.


thanks


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 12, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Thanks! I never thought of Korg... That could be just the ticket.
> 
> Like you say, the faders could be longer, but there isn't much else out there.
> 
> ...


I have both the Nanokontrol and the Launch Control XL. The thing I like about the Nanokontrol is that it can sit neatly on top of my keyboard and still slide under the desk. The throws are a bit short, however. I have mostly shifted over to a pedal for expression and I've experimented with putting dynamics on a second pedal too so I can have both hands free. Truth be told, often I end up just drawing it in.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 12, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Truth be told, often I end up just drawing it in.



Good point... Currently using the mod wheel only for some change in dynamics while I am playing, but then usually end up making a mess of that anyway and end up re-doing it manually.

I can pat my head and rub my tummy at the same time, but anything beyond that puts me in a spin!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 12, 2019)

Fader controllers....what a mess! It s really hard to find a simple fader controller with just faders for a decent price! So the best choice is the korg nanokontrol. The course of the faders is a little short but it give you a good balance for it price. Very recommended.
But if you are on windows korg have some drivers issue so the launch control xl is maybe more recommended...


----------



## Zero&One (Oct 12, 2019)

A few members have these


https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html


----------



## holywilly (Oct 13, 2019)

Do you have an iPad? Lemur app turns your iPad into faders and knobs controller.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 13, 2019)

Solarsentinel said:


> But if you are on windows korg have some drivers issue



Ah, thank you for pointing that out, I will have a closer look at that as I am indeed on Windows.

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 13, 2019)

James H said:


> A few members have these
> 
> 
> https://www.nakedboards.org/mc8.html



Thanks for that, James, I will have a closer look 

Price is good, delivery around two weeks to the UK.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 13, 2019)

holywilly said:


> Do you have an iPad? Lemur app turns your iPad into faders and knobs controller.



Hi, no, I do not have any tablet at all.

I do have a Surface Pro, though, which has a touch screen, and REAPER has a web application that can control it, so I should ask over at the REAPER forum to see if it is possible to use as a fader. I am guessing that latency could be a problem.


cheers

andy


----------



## holywilly (Oct 13, 2019)

I’ve been using iPad as faders controller for 7 years, latency is never a problem, I connected iPad via midi-usb cable.


----------



## Dietz (Oct 13, 2019)

Doepfer's legacy "Pocket Dial" was a widely underrated, very compact and incredibly well-built box with 16 dials (i.e. endless plus/minus increment encoders, opposed to actual pots), so its function is comparable to motorfaders_*)_:

-> http://www.doepfer.de/pd.htm

You should be able to get one second-hand for little money. I won't sell mine though. 
_
*) ... you'll see the faders on the screen anyway, so there's little need for visual feedback on the hardware. _


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 13, 2019)

Dietz said:


> with 16 dials



Hi @Dietz 

I am afraid that it is faders (sliders) I need, not dials, but thanks anyway


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 13, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I connected iPad via midi-usb cable



Ah, I can understand, then, why latency wouldn't be a problem, as it is connected via cable.

The REAPER option is a web application and you have to connect over your LAN and the Surface Pro, as far as I know, is wireless only.

Still, it is worth a try


----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd go the Lemur route. I used to use Korg's nanoKontrol Studio but it no longer works with Cubase or Nuendo (since version 10). Not sure if its Steinberg or Windows 10 causing this, so I've extended the use of our Lemur setups to compensate. Works ok, but I'd still rather have physical faders to control modulation, expression etc, etc.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 18, 2019)

For Cubase, I use Steinberg's iOS app *Cubase iC Pro*. For $16.99, you instantly have excellent controllers on you iPad and iPhone, that can do a lot of Cubase automation as soon as you download it. You can move the faders, MSRW, and the transport, set markers, etc. It comes with tons of macros set up, but you can add your own. 

​

Don't laugh but I also use a $1.99 app called *MIDI STUDIO*, which also works on iPad and iPhone. It has various templates for sliders and XY pads, drum pads, keyboard, mixer, program selector. You can customize it easily and save your settings as a preset. For example, if you want your sliders to return to a spot, you can set what that spot is. On the iPad there are templates for one big XY pad or two XY pads and even 6 XY pads. Less options on the phone. 

​

There is also *MIDI STUDIO PRO*, which costs $17.99 and has more templates. I've never felt the need to get this. 

However, when I try to contact the developer, there is no response. I think it may be abandonware. But it works very well for me all the time, and $1.99 is not a big risk. 

I expect it will stop working when Apple makes more updates. That's what happened to a lot of my favorite programs. But that's why I keep an old iPad around.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 18, 2019)

jpb007.uk said:


> but I'd still rather have physical faders to control modulation, expression etc, etc.



Yes, I am thinking the same to be honest.

I've not yet had a chance to try out the REAPER web application.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi @TigerTheFrog 

I'm afraid that the only apple devices I have ever owned are a couple of iPod nano thing. So getting something iOS is not an option I'm afraid, but thanks


----------



## MexicanBreed (Oct 22, 2019)

Some people use breath controllers to perform in the notes. I am particularly interested in this... Not that I am any good, but still an interesting route.

You mention 4 faders, but I haven't come across anything like that. However, Icon Pro Audio have a 9 fader controller that can be mapped to midi CC. Seems overkill if you only want 4, but I think I've seen them on ebay for around 200 dlls.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 22, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> Icon Pro Audio



Is that the Platform M+?

Seems to be more mixer biased and relatively large. And as you say, a bit over budget.

In the meantime I am recording a performance and then drawing in automation afterwards.


cheers, and thanks 

andy


----------



## MexicanBreed (Oct 22, 2019)

synkrotron said:


> Is that the Platform M+?
> 
> Seems to be more mixer biased and relatively large. And as you say, a bit over budget.
> 
> ...


That is indeed the one. Not many choices with multiple 100 mm faders, other than the Faderport and Behringer's X Touch, but it would be basically the same for more money. 

Both IPA and Behringer have a one-fader controller with assignable midi... But just the one fader :/


----------

